# Flyff unter linux gentoo ( mit wine sollte es klappen sagten

## Strump

Halloschen.

mein freund hat es geschaft das spiel flyff unter linux zu spielen aber wie??

ich kann hin nicht versthn weil er aus spanien kommt und etwas english spricht.

deswegen würde ich euch gerne fragen wie ich es install kann.

Bitte das ist mir wichtig.

ich weiß ich hab euch schon sehr oft genervt, aber wenn hir mir das schaft zu erklären so das ich es spielen kann. nerv ich euch nie wieder über spiele.

also pls help me.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal eine Frage: Redest du eigentlich immer so oder meinst du es besonders gut mit uns? Also ich bin nur noch am lachen, da komm ich gar nicht dazu, mich um dein Anliegen zu kümmern   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

So. Bin grad am runterladen, das dauert aber Ewigkeiten bei 700Mb.

Das nächste Mal gibst du uns bitte einen Link zum Download.

Bitte sag uns doch was du schon getestet hast?

Was passiert bei Wine?

Tobi

----------

## Strump

Also ja das ist ja mein problem ich weiS nicht ganz wie ich es mit wine zum layfen bringe. also was ich genau den terminal angehben soll das weiS ich nicht.

und das mit dem gutmeinen XD. ja men ich weil ich euch shcon sehr oft um etwas gebehnten hab.

----------

## Finswimmer

Geh in das Verzeichnis, wo das Spiel liegt, und rufe mit "wine flyff.exe" das Spiel auf.

Ich komme zumindest zum "Startbildschirm".

Anmelden will ich mich da aber nicht unbedingt.

Tobi

----------

## Strump

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Geh in das Verzeichnis, wo das Spiel liegt, und rufe mit "wine flyff.exe" das Spiel auf.
> 
> Ich komme zumindest zum "Startbildschirm".
> 
> Anmelden will ich mich da aber nicht unbedingt.
> ...

 

WAS DU KANNST DA REIHN.

Also ich hab das jetyt nicht gany verstanden.

ich erklare es mal so ich hab es runtergeladen. auf meinem destop ist es nun. und jetzt solle ich yum terminal und dann cd Desktop

und dann wine flyff.exe  machen???

----------

## Finswimmer

Ups. Du musst vorher natürlich das Setup Programm aufrufen:

wine Flyff_Installer.exe

Danach wird es ~/.wine/drive_c/Programme  installiert.

Du gehst dann in das Verzeichnis und führst die richtige exe mit wine aus.

tobi

----------

## AmonAmarth

wohlgemerkt sollte man an dieser stelle vielleicht noch den tip geben, dass das "y"-zeichen (welcher er ja auf jedenfall verwenden muss beim schreiben von "flyff") auf seinem tastaturlayout auf "z" liegt! *hust*

ich gehe mal davon aus das meine annahme richtig ist:

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich hab das jetyt nicht gany verstanden.

 

----------

## Ampheus

 *Strump wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Geh in das Verzeichnis, wo das Spiel liegt, und rufe mit "wine flyff.exe" das Spiel auf.
> 
> Ich komme zumindest zum "Startbildschirm".
> 
> Anmelden will ich mich da aber nicht unbedingt.
> ...

 

Also wenn ich mir sowas durchlese, merke ich, dass du einige grundlegende Sachen nicht weißt, die for den Betrieb und die Installation von Gentoo nötig sind. Nutzt du überhaupt Gentoo?

Und wenn ja: Wie hast du es installiert?

Soll jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, aber ich frag mich das grad ernsthaft.

----------

## Strump

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

>  *Strump wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Geh in das Verzeichnis, wo das Spiel liegt, und rufe mit "wine flyff.exe" das Spiel auf.
> 
> Ich komme zumindest zum "Startbildschirm".
> 
> Anmelden will ich mich da aber nicht unbedingt.
> ...

 

yo versth shcon. also ja meien tastertur ist ein winig falsch gestellt. und wie ich gentoo installieren konnte: konnte ichn icht mein bruder hery hat es installiert. hehe. 

und was ich jetzt nicht versth ist was f[r ein verzeichnis ich hab es nua runter geladen und dann auf meinen desktop installiert.  :Sad: 

----------

## Strump

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

>  *Strump wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Geh in das Verzeichnis, wo das Spiel liegt, und rufe mit "wine flyff.exe" das Spiel auf.
> 
> Ich komme zumindest zum "Startbildschirm".
> 
> Anmelden will ich mich da aber nicht unbedingt.
> ...

 

yo versth shcon. also ja meien tastertur ist ein winig falsch gestellt. und wie ich gentoo installieren konnte: konnte ichn icht mein bruder hery hat es installiert. hehe. 

und was ich jetzt nicht versthe ist was ihr mit einem verzeichnis meint. ich hab es nua runter geladen und dann auf meinen desktop installiert.  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ungeachtet deines Tastaturproblems sollte es dir möglich sein deine Posts nochmal durchzulesen und Tippfehler zu korregieren. Selbst ein Blinder findet in deinem Posting allein durch Zufallstippen schon mindestens 2.

----------

## Evildad

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ungeachtet deines Tastaturproblems sollte es dir möglich sein deine Posts nochmal durchzulesen und Tippfehler zu korregieren. Selbst ein Blinder findet in deinem Posting allein durch Zufallstippen schon mindestens 2.

 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Aber langsam wird es doch arg OT, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe dir schon gesagt, was du machen musst.

Wenn du uns nicht sagst, was bei dir nicht geht, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.

Zeig uns den Inhalt von dem Ordner, was du gemacht hast, oder die Fehlermeldung.

Tobi

----------

## Strump

hehe jo hab verstanden. aber jetzt hab ich ein ganz anderes problem  :Sad:  ich glaub ich hab ein commando gegehben der rm- noch was heißt und alles gelöcht.

und nun hab ich edubuntu.

wollte fragen ob es auch unter edubuntu geht. :'(

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Strump wrote:*   

> wollte fragen ob es auch unter edubuntu geht. :'(

 

Linux ist Linux. Ob nun die einzelnen Komponenten von SuSE, RedHat, Debian oder wem anderen zusammengestellt wurde ist irrelevant. Von daher. JA, das wird auch unter Edubuntu gehen.

Ob Wine jedoch installiert ist und wenn nein, wie man das installiert, das frag dann lieber mal die Edubuntu Community

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Strump

OK. Also ich hab es gemahct wie Der liebe mod es mir gesagt hat.

ok ich hab es geschaft das er es anfängt zu installieren. aber dann kamm ein fehler.

da stand die ganze zeit irgendwas ganz oben stht irgendwie so was wie nsis error.

was nun ?=?

----------

## Finswimmer

Gib und die Fehlermeldung.

Entweder mit einem Bildschirmphoto, oder per Copy & Paste die Fehlermeldung hier einfügen.

Alles andere sagt uns nichts.

Am Besten dann auch noch ein bisschen mehr vom Weg zeigen, damit wir sehen, wo der Fehler ist.

Tobi

P.S: 1.Verwarnung. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf die Texte, die du schreibst. (Groß/Kleinschreibung, Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen)

So, wie du schreibst, ist es sehr schwer zu verstehen. (Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber eine gewisse Umgangsform sollte gewahrt bleiben)

----------

## Strump

ah ist ok es hat geklappt ich mach grade den update WOAAAAAAAAA DANKE SEHR ICH LIBE EUCH DANKE

----------

## Strump

Da kommt doch ein fehler.

1.

[IMG]http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3466/bildschirmfotoiv8.th.png[/IMG]

directer sound.

2.

[IMG]http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/8933/bildschirmfoto1ny7.th.png[/IMG]

gameguard.

und ich hatte alle sachen zu  :Sad:  was nun ?=?

----------

## s.hase

Sorry, aber lerne endlich mal Deinen Computer richtig zu bedienen! Wenn Du mal richtig gesucht hättest wärst Du sicherlich hier drauf gestoßen:

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3253

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7198

Sieht also so aus als würde das Spiel nProtect GameGuard nutzen um Cheating zu verhindern. Da sich die Software ziemlich tief in das Windows-System einklingt, ist es wohl nicht möglich diese unter Wine laufen zu lassen.

Es wäre auch sehr hilfreich gewesen wenn du mal geschrieben hättest das es sich bei flyff um ein Windows Spiel handelt. Ein Link wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen, ist ja nicht gerade das extrem bekannte Spiel. Von Deiner Rechtschreibung mal ganz abgesehen...

----------

## firefly

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber lerne endlich mal Deinen Computer richtig zu bedienen! Wenn Du mal richtig gesucht hättest wärst Du sicherlich hier drauf gestoßen:
> 
> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3253
> 
> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7198
> ...

 

naja er hat ja wine erwähnt und dann sollte klar sein, das es sich um ein windows programm handelt

----------

## s.hase

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja er hat ja wine erwähnt und dann sollte klar sein, das es sich um ein windows programm handelt

 

Also im ersten Post stand davon nichts. Aber ein Link wäre doch sehr hilfreich gewesen um zu sehen worum es nun genau geht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nur mal so ne Idee am Rande: Schon mal einer auf die Idee gekommen, dass uns hier einer verarscht und da einige voll drauf abfahren? Also dieser Satz, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelft, dann nerve ich euch nie wieder, der hat mich sehr an DSDS und Dieter Bohlen erinnert. Der sagte da zu einem Kandidaten: Wenn du mir versprichst, nie wieder zu singen, dann kommst du in den Recall.

----------

## firefly

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> naja er hat ja wine erwähnt und dann sollte klar sein, das es sich um ein windows programm handelt 
> 
> Also im ersten Post stand davon nichts. Aber ein Link wäre doch sehr hilfreich gewesen um zu sehen worum es nun genau geht.

 

öhm und was steht im titel ??

Flyff unter linux gentoo ( mit wine sollte es klappen sagten

----------

## s.hase

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> naja er hat ja wine erwähnt und dann sollte klar sein, das es sich um ein windows programm handelt 
> 
> Also im ersten Post stand davon nichts. Aber ein Link wäre doch sehr hilfreich gewesen um zu sehen worum es nun genau geht. 
> ...

 

Sorry, hast natürlich Recht. Hatte ich ganz übersehen!

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Nur mal so ne Idee am Rande: Schon mal einer auf die Idee gekommen, dass uns hier einer verarscht und da einige voll drauf abfahren? Also dieser Satz, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelft, dann nerve ich euch nie wieder, der hat mich sehr an DSDS und Dieter Bohlen erinnert. Der sagte da zu einem Kandidaten: Wenn du mir versprichst, nie wieder zu singen, dann kommst du in den Recall.

 

den gedanken hab ich auch schon gehabt, weil so einen DAU kann es normalerweise nicht geben, naja vielleicht haben wenigstens da die leute aus der debian oder BSD szene ja jetzt was zu lachen.

dieser thread wird auch kein happy end bekommen, wahrscheinlich ganz einfach weil das spiel nicht mit wine lauffähig ist! vielleicht mit cedega, aber dann muss man dem typen ja auch noch erklären das man das bezahlen muss um es zu nutzen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## s.hase

K.A. ob Fake oder Dau, aber ich nehme mal stark an das das hier sein eigenes Forum ist und dort schreibt er leider auch so  :Wink: 

Weiß eigentlich jemand wofür das Kürzel XD stehen soll?

Aber nochmal zum Thema. Also einige Spiele die nProtect GameGuard nutzen laufen laut Wine AppDB inzwischen. Ich denke mal Strump sollte es mal mit der aktuellsten Wine Version testen (wenn nicht schon gemacht).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Weiß eigentlich jemand wofür das Kürzel XD stehen soll?

 

Lachen, Grinsen, Smiley?

----------

## Serdar

Sorry leute, muss mich für meinen kleinen Bruder entschuldigen.

Der Kerl ist Hitzköpfig und hat nicht viel Ahnung, aber möchte spielen, die idealen Bedingungen für einen Schüler seines Alters.

Naja ich habe bei meinen Eltern jetzt statt Gentoo Edubuntu installiert und nehme mich auch dieses "Problemes" an.

Werde ihm auch sagen hier keine weiteren sinnlosen Beiträge zu erstellen.

MfG Serdar

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Serdar wrote:*   

> Sorry leute, muss mich für meinen kleinen Bruder entschuldigen.
> 
> Der Kerl ist Hitzköpfig und hat nicht viel Ahnung, aber möchte spielen, die idealen Bedingungen für einen Schüler seines Alters.
> 
> Naja ich habe bei meinen Eltern jetzt statt Gentoo Edubuntu installiert und nehme mich auch dieses "Problemes" an.
> ...

 

Nun ja, diese Ausrede kommt mir vor, als hätte ich sie auch schon mal gehört. Und das es Verarschung war, merkt man ja wohl daran, dass der Freund deines Bruders wohl der einzige auf der Welt ist, der dieses komische Spiel mit Wine ans laufen gebracht hat. Schönen guten Tag noch.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Serdar wrote:*   Sorry leute, muss mich für meinen kleinen Bruder entschuldigen.
> 
> Der Kerl ist Hitzköpfig und hat nicht viel Ahnung, aber möchte spielen, die idealen Bedingungen für einen Schüler seines Alters.
> 
> Naja ich habe bei meinen Eltern jetzt statt Gentoo Edubuntu installiert und nehme mich auch dieses "Problemes" an.
> ...

 

Naja, ich sage mal "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Da das nun aber auch nichts mit dem Problem zu tun hat, bitte ich euch, solche Spekulationen hier nicht weiter auszuführen.

Schließen werde ich den Thread nicht, denn vielleicht schafft es ja doch jemand  :Wink: 

Ich kam zumindest bis zu dem Startbildschirm, in dem man seinen Usernamen eintragen muss. Anmelden will ich mich allerdings nicht, von daher weiß ich nicht, ob bei mir auch der oben angesprochene Fehler auftritt.

Tobi

----------

## Strump

Ich tuh es jetzt einfach.

Ich wollte mchi auch für meine schreib weise endschuldigen.

aber jetzt achte ich drauf  :Wink: 

Also ich weiß nich wie sie es geschaft haben zum start bildschürm zu kommen aber das ist cool.

mein Bruder hat es biss zum updater geschaft so zu sagen ... und wenn ich ja start klicke kommt ja der fehler.

so ein pogramm das irgendwie dirax 9 heißt hat er auch installieret.

Aber wenn ich immer seh das da immern noch dieser fehler kommt bin ich traurig.

Naja schönen tag noch  :Wink:  muss zur schule XD

----------

## Finswimmer

Klingt zwar blöd, aber manchmal ist es einfacher und besser, wenn man für Spiele noch ein Windows hat, welches man starten kann.

Denn, wenn man unter Linux ein Windows Programm startet, kann es nur langsamer/fehleranfälliger sein, als wenn man es unter Windows direkt startet.

Ich benutze app-emulation/wine-9999.

Evtl habt ihr eine ältere Version.

Tobi

----------

## Strump

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Klingt zwar blöd, aber manchmal ist es einfacher und besser, wenn man für Spiele noch ein Windows hat, welches man starten kann.
> 
> Denn, wenn man unter Linux ein Windows Programm startet, kann es nur langsamer/fehleranfälliger sein, als wenn man es unter Windows direkt startet.
> 
> Ich benutze app-emulation/wine-9999.
> ...

 

ja wir haben Wine 0.9.55.

Vilt ist ja das der grund why flyff nicht startet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein Versuch ist es wert  :Smile: 

----------

## Strump

Yo du hasst recht XD ich hab mein bruder gefragt.

er sagte er glaubt es gehbs die version wine 9999 nur für gentoo.

stimmt das ?=?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Strump wrote:*   

> Yo du hasst recht XD ich hab mein bruder gefragt.
> 
> er sagte er glaubt es gehbs die version wine 9999 nur für gentoo.
> 
> stimmt das ?=?

 

nein nicht direkt, ich sag mal es ist einfacher unter gentoo live ebuilds wie svn/cvs packete zu installieren.

im grunde müsste das unter debian (wie edubuntu in deinem fall) genauso gehen, so lange du alle abhängigkeiten erfüllst, in deinem fall musst du nur die sources manuel herunterladen, entpacken, compilieren und installieren.

das sollte für deinen bruder aber kein problem darstellen wenn nur etwas ahnung hat.

mfg

----------

